# Exp and certified medical coder seeking a remote or on-site position (pref. remote)



## XcellentCoder (Aug 3, 2011)

I am a certified medical coder with over 5 years coding experience for both inpatient and outpatient medical facilities. I also possess excellent working knowledge of pertinent medical terminology, human anatomy and physiology, insurance billing services, outstanding payment collections, doctor's reports and medical documentation review services, audits, and quality compliance services. In addition, I have excellent oral and written communication skills to foster the use of my working skills.

Although I would prefer a remote coding position, I am very open to on-site opportunities around the Kennesaw, GA area. Do feel free to contact me regarding your current hospital or office need. My resume is also attached for your convenience.

Henry Ogbonna, CPC


----------

